# Which one would you choose? JLC vs Omega



## jinp84 (May 29, 2013)

Which one would you choose as your daily / casual wear? (Geophysic 1958 vs AT 2503.33)

Wanting to hear opinions! Need to choose one and having a hard time deciding...

Both models are lovely and i would keep both but they seem to fill a similar role..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I prefer the AT, the contrast of the hands against the white dial make it a little easier to read. Something I find important in a daily wear watch.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Price differential is substantial. The JLC will likely retain its value very nicely compared to the Omega though. Lets see a pic of the JLC on your wrist.


----------



## jinp84 (May 29, 2013)

Both these pieces are special to me. Ive searched for this JLC ever since its release and the omega was the first watch to put me in this hobby.

JLC moon is my wifes and I probably owned more jlc models than any other brands so far.

Such a hard decision to make..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

I've owned the AT and it's beautiful. If it was any other JLC I would have said keep the JLC loose the Omega. But in my eyes the Omega looks better of the two.
Also, this color combination of the AT is quite special (lots of threads dedicated to the 2503.33) I think it will keep its value. 
Another way of seeing it is that the AT is probably half the price of the JLC so of you're looking to free up some cash the JLC will get you alot more.
It's definitely a very tough call...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I would see the Omega Aqua Terra a more of a middle end entry watch.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, tough decision. I've checked some clearer pics of the Omega and I can see the appeal of the contrasting white dial and blued indices and handset. I own a JLC MC Sector dial chrono and its exactly those features that make it appealing. I've never been crazy about the hand shape and fauxtina lume on Geophysic 1958. I do like the cross hairs which would have been a nice addition in the TS design. 
I will say the Omega wears better on your wrist. Sell what you think you'll miss less. Ultimately you can always buy it back, as neither is ultra rare.


----------



## Navman007 (Sep 4, 2017)

jinp84 said:


> Which one would you choose as your daily / casual wear? (Geophysic 1958 vs AT 2503.33)
> 
> Wanting to hear opinions! Need to choose one and having a hard time deciding...
> 
> ...


If you already have other JLCs then Omega. I just got my first JLC. Its a MUT moon. 
If you decide to let the Geophysic go PM me, I'll be interested.


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

10 to 1 JLC


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I would choose the Geophysic 1958 , but that is because I think it is one of the top all around watches (GADA?) along with the Explorer. However, the Aqua Terra is not far behind, in my opinion, along with the Rolex Oyster Perpetual. I'm a big fan of sword hands, which are also on my TT1931 Reverso and my unicorn Rolex MilSub.


----------



## jinp84 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses!!

I am leaning more towards the geophysic for now. It has been my daily for almost a year and I promised myself i will never flip it but we all know how that works out in this hobby


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that given the choice, I would go with the Geophysic. It may be a bit more subdued than the AT, but it has a subtle elegance yet versatility that the AT does not. I may be biased towards it as I love the brand.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that given the choice, I would go with the Geophysic. It may be a bit more subdued than the AT, but it has a subtle elegance yet versatility that the AT does not. I may be biased towards it as I love the brand.


Both my highend watches are JLC so I'm in complete agreement


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Purely objectively, I'd keep the AT as a daily because it has a date function.

But you say you've worn the JLC as a daily for a long time already -- so I think you're cool with it not having a date. I'd keep it, then.


----------



## TunaSbdb009 (Feb 29, 2016)

although the omega pops out more with the contrasting colors...the jlc looks better on your wrist.


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Id keep the JLC. Even though that Omega is really nice, JLC's just feel more special IMO.


----------



## jinp84 (May 29, 2013)

Ended up keeping the JLC and selling the omega. Thanks everyone for the valuable opinions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

jinp84 said:


> Ended up keeping the JLC and selling the omega. Thanks everyone for the valuable opinions!


Excellent decision


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

For this choice I prefer the Omega, that said JLC make fantastic watches


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I've never found the Geophysic particularly attractive. On the other hand, that model Omega is a stunner. The prices for the dial with blue indices has risen significantly more than the other dial variants.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

Good choice!


----------



## xliujames (Jul 23, 2014)

You should’ve kept both 😉


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m a huge Omega fan but JLC all the way in this case. IMO the AT line is just too thick to really be a dress watch and it just doesn’t work for me looks wise as a sports watch. It’s like being a in a segment that doesn’t really fill a need


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

We are a year later now. Did you regret your decision?
Or did you end up buying another Omega?


----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am just the opposite, I love the JLC Geophysic & would keep it without hesitation


----------



## WristWretch (Oct 3, 2016)

I think the Geophysic by far is the better watch aesthetically as well as for the uniqueness of its movement. It’s really exceptional. I own a couple of different Omegas, but I am not a particular AT fan so I am probably picking other choices over that model 90% of the time. I would go for the Omega Globemaster instead, which I think is a very much overlooked gem, especially on bracelet.


----------



## wrxdev (May 28, 2020)

I would choose both if possible. You cannot go wrong with either brand. Maybe this is just my perception. Omega watches are more durable than JLC which I would treat like a delicate darling. JLC is definitely a notch above Omega in terms of craftsmanship. 
Full disclaimer. I have an Omega AT and looking at the new MC Geographic. Hopefully soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

JLC. Cleaner dial, no date window, and I like the crosshair dial. It is less "sporty" which makes it more versatile. They're both nice, but JLC gets my vote.


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

WristWretch said:


> I think the Geophysic by far is the better watch aesthetically as well as for the uniqueness of its movement. It's really exceptional. I own a couple of different Omegas, but I am not a particular AT fan so I am probably picking other choices over that model 90% of the time. I would go for the Omega Globemaster instead, which I think is a very much overlooked gem, especially on bracelet.


Ahhhh, good call! I agree Globemaster over both, especially in blue.


----------



## DForester (Aug 30, 2012)

Both are gorgeous. No wrong answer here.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

U like mainstream, go with Omega. Familiar shapes, recognizable from the distance, and also sportier.
If you want something different that only a connoisseur recognizes, you go with Geophysic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux - (Oct 19, 2020)

Cost&Found said:


> 10 to 1 JLC


No doubt about it.

JLC all day!


----------

